# New boat suggestion



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm thinking about selling my 16ft crystal craft flats boat and upgrading to a 18ft-20ft flats/bay boat. I really want another flats boat but the wife wants something with a little bit taller sides to keep my 2 year old and his soon to be brother in a little better. I'm thinking just having a longer and wider bottom boat may satisfy her. Right now my crystal craft has about a 6-7" draft. I know I don't want to go over a 10" draft and if I get a bay type boat with a 10" draft a tunnel hull is probably a must for the type of fishing I do. I've been looking at the BayCrafts flats boats and the kenners and mako's 181/191 series semi flats/bay boat dept. I want to keep it in the 20k or less money wise and if a good used one comes along I may jump on it.

Any other suggestions from you guys that I might need to look at that are similar in price or less. I'm not in a big hurry to buy and I want to do my researh. So let me hear some of your suggestions or likes and dislikes with my suggestions. 

Thanks

Rob


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm a big Carolina Skiff fan

Not for real choppy stuff but indestructible, floats on spit, and fuel efficient.


----------



## TUBBLAWNS (Feb 18, 2008)

Kenner.


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

All the big time fishermen on here and only 2 responses out ofa hunderd and something views??!!??!! 

I need some ideas to research. Help me out.

I have fished and floundered out of the carolina skiff and you are hard pressed to find a better shallow water boat for the money but I want something that will cut through the water a little better and not beat you to death on a choppy day. Who knows though...you may see me trimmed out on one before it's all said and done. Thanks for the suggestion


----------



## Kamo (Apr 20, 2009)

Check out the Blazer Bay boats. Made local and well built. Go see Keith at Blazer. Ellyson Field. He will take you and your wife out in the shop and let you see the boats. Always a big hit with the wives. Need more info, them PM me. I'll set up a meeting between all you guys.


----------



## TUBBLAWNS (Feb 18, 2008)

10-4 on Blazer boats. Have heard a lot of good things about them. Know people who have both Kenner and Blazer and both have had nothing but good things to say.


----------



## KPL (Sep 27, 2007)

I have had my Key West for about 2 years. No problems at all with it. Mine is the 1900 CC. I looked at several others first and im my book . It ranked at the top of the list. Mine only draws about 10 inches water and have a 115 Yamaha four stroke. Maybe this will help ya some. If you want more info shoot me a pm. 

Take care and good luck.

Paul Lewis


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

i wouldn't get a blazer, just from what i've heard lately...

go with a pathfinder or lake and bay.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

My Key West 1720 only drafts 8" or so. It is in your price range. The sides are high enough to keep the kids safe.

The hull design easily chops through the slop (so, when it gets bumpy the wife and kids don't getupset), but the shallow draft helps get into some tight places especially when the tide is low.


----------



## Buzzbait (Oct 3, 2007)

> *John B. (5/6/2009)*i wouldn't get a blazer, just from what i've head latly...
> 
> go with a pathfinder or lake and bay.


Easy to say when your 19 and mommy and daddy are stroking the checks. Blazer makes a fine boat and about 15K less than the models you mention. Blazer also stands behind their product and is LOCAL. Kinda nice having the factory here in town for support should you ever need it.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Ive seen some Blazer Bays around the last couple weeks and they are fine looking boats inside and out. Plus like said above made in Pensacola and they stand behind their work.


----------



## Drew Mixon (Oct 4, 2007)

you've got a handfull there--

18-20 feet, that narrows it down

draft less than 10", that really narrows it down! 

and under 20K, or used. that only brings up a handful.

kenner and mako are both very heavy. both are the same hull molds. 

blazer makes a 19, it drafts over 12 inches. dont know about the price. used ones are like hens teeth. they dont make that many boats each year.

the new prolite series from pro line is pretty close. draft is under a foot, and i think one can be had--boat motor and trailer for under 20K. there is a 'take over payments' one rigged to the nines on craigs list out of jacksonville, i think?

there are a few other options out there, with that shallow of a draft, and high sides, but very few and most are very high-end. lake and bay is not one of them. high sides? on the 20 footer? 

pathfinder is another option, if used is OK. the 20 floats in 11 inches, and there are dozens of them for sale on the used market. 

i dont know that much about the carolina skiffs--but they are heavy for their size. about 500 pounds more than competitors. they do make a bay runner series that is more traditional in shape and features. still pretty heavy, and not sure of the draft. there are a few used ones out there.

cheers.

drew


----------



## Fish Happens (Oct 21, 2007)

The Kenner I fish out of is an 18' Vision. It drafts 12". Nice boat, but no dedicated release well.



Blazer makes nice boats, but again, your still looking at about 12" draft.



Now, Blazer is making a few "flats" boats now that you might be interested in. They are a little higher sided and usual.


----------



## FishVan (Oct 6, 2007)

I went through almost the same situation you are in last fall. Previously fished out of a 16ft Cape Horn that I absolutly loved. The kids were getting older (12 and 14) so I needed more room and the wife wanted a smoother ride. Was really considering a Blazer Bay as they are made local.I wantedthe same good service I received from my Cape...also made locally. 

In the end, I went with a 20' Keywest CC for the family's needs and I decided I wanted to do more off shore fishing. Had I decided to focus on inshore, I would have gone with the BlazerBay. I really like Blazer's bay boats and if you look, you can find one used in the size you're looking for. Happy shopping!:letsdrink


----------



## fishin' fool (Apr 25, 2008)

My grandfather bought a 15' Keywest new in 95', and it has held up very well.


----------



## Dragnfly (Jan 25, 2008)

I fish out of a Nauticstar 2200 Nauticbay. A very nice boat and a step up from Blazer. Worth a look. I have a Yamaha 250 4 stroke so it wasn't cheap but I'm sure you could fibd one in you'r target range. Good luck.


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

That's more like it...Thanks for all the suggestions. I have my home work cut out for me.

I like the blazers and have actually fished from one before. They are right in line with the mako's and kenner's. I don't need a huge motor on the back. I wouldn't want more than a 90 for a 18ft and 115 for a 19-20ft. 

Got a quesiton on the blazers..are they layered glass or do they have wood as the base? I did not realize they were made locally. I will definitley have to take a trip over to see them one day before I buy. I definitely like the look and ride of them. 

Thanks for the suggestions...keep them coming. I'm going to start looking pretty hard in the next few weeks and will definitley look at each and every model suggested on this thread.

Thanks


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *John B. (5/6/2009)*i wouldn't get a blazer, just from what i've head latly...
> 
> go with a pathfinder or *lake and bay*.


better go rob a bank to afford one!!! but they are worth the money....i just got rid of my 19' key west...loved it just needed a bigger boat...blazers are nice...also heard some things that werent to pleasing


----------



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

> *John B. (5/6/2009)*i wouldn't get a blazer, just from what i've head latly...
> 
> go with a pathfinder or lake and bay.


what exactly have you HEAD LATLY???


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Grassflatsfisher (5/7/2009)*That's more like it...Thanks for all the suggestions. I have my home work cut out for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The blazer bays are all composite construction, no wood...here's their web page about the construction: http://www.blazerboats.com/about/ Go talk to Mike Gasparino down at Bahia Mar. He can help you with any questions you have about the blazer bays.


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

I have been well pleased with my Key West. I test drove a Carolina Skiff. Fit and finish was pretty rough. The Key West is a much nicer boat.


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

some time ago blazer was nothing more than a kenner craft and the bigger of the blazer hulls was a proline it wasn't long after they popped a mold of the proline that they had a lawsuite against them. i remeber riding with my friends dad to pick up the proline for blazer, they made a few interior changes but the hulls were kenner and proline. not knocking blazer my dad used to own a 16ft blazer bass it was a great boat. we won a many a tourney from that boat


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

If I was you I would go with the pathfinder or lake and bay , it will retain its value better when you go to sale it.


----------



## Liquid Medication (Jun 2, 2008)

i had a 2220 Pro Balazer bay and still have my 1860 cc SeaArk. i love the seaArk better than i do my old Blazer. dont get me wrong, the Blazer is a nice boat but the SeaArk has been great to me.


----------



## reel-crazzzy (Sep 7, 2008)

Love my Sea Pro . High sides for little ones . Dry ride for the BOSS and shallow draft for the flats. Good all around bay boat . Should fine used one in your price range.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

damn, i got blasted!... just for the record, mommy and daddy don't pay for any of my shit, second, i don't even have a flats boat...

just from what i've fished on, and been told, i would spend the extra money and get a pathfinder or lake and bay.

sorry for pissing you off...:sleeping


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Buzzbait (5/7/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *John B. (5/6/2009)*i wouldn't get a blazer, just from what i've head latly...
> ...


well, you're 1/2 right


----------



## michael c (Dec 28, 2008)

What about a 20' Panga? They do well in chop, and they aren't too expensive. Just another thought, something a bit different.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *michael c (5/11/2009)*What about a 20' Panga? They do well in chop, and they aren't too expensive. Just another thought, something a bit different.


pangas are sweet, my buddy has one and is one badass boat


----------

